# How To Spot Fake Research



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2010)

http://xkcd.com


----------



## Murray (Jun 4, 2010)

That one is really sick Dr Batxer. LOLmg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2010)

Sleep with one eye open...

YouTube - Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2010)

> Sleep with one eye open...


 
That's also good advice for living with cats


----------



## Murray (Jun 4, 2010)

Good point Daniel. We put out cats on a diet recently (they are just a little "fluffy") and one of the cats will sometimes sit on my husband's chest and lick his nose. We figure she is doing some sort of taste test, eek.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't let them in my bedroom.


----------



## Murray (Jun 4, 2010)

You are a wise man....much safer that way. Actually, I sort of like having a kitty sleeping on my feet. It's sort of soothing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2010)

They come and snuggle with me when I'm watching movies... surround sound from the DVD and stereo purring from the cats.



> I sort of like having a kitty sleeping on my feet. It's sort of soothing.


 
I sort of like knowing my odds of waking up are better than 50-50. That's sort of soothing.


----------



## Murray (Jun 4, 2010)

> I sort of like knowing my odds of waking up are better than 50-50. That's sort of soothing.



Okay, that made me laugh out loud. :lol:


----------



## Banned (Jun 4, 2010)

I decided to let the cat in my room for the first time yesterday, although I was warned not to.  I thought "new environment, he seems happy and not the spiteful type"...then I came home to where he used my bed as his litter box.

Damn cat.  Oh well.  I was warned...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you sure it's not a dog?


----------



## Banned (Jun 4, 2010)

Positive.  My dogs would never do such a thing!!  Dogs are incapable of such evil :


----------

